# West Side Story on Small Stage



## FortTech (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay, so the good news is, that we have been granted rights to do West Side Story in December. The challenge is our facility... we have only 20' from back wall to downstage edge, and 45 ' proscenium! WSS is a dance show...so Dance Director insists that little to no space be utilized for scenery...not much required of course; I am most concerned about the balcony ...ideas? Attach it directly to upstage wall? 

I have so little wing space, almost nothing. 

General ideas? I am open to anything.

Thanks!


----------



## seanandkate (Aug 10, 2009)

Can you come out into the house at all and construct something in front of the prosc? Any room to build a stage extension to buy you some upstage room? Can you secure the balcony on the upstage wall in such a way that it's secured from above rather than below (thus freeing up the real estate below for dancing types . . .) ?


----------



## BrianWolfe (Aug 10, 2009)

The balcony can be as simple as a plain box. I have seen a simple metal fire escape on wheels that was very small and effective. Something like this or smaller:


----------



## ship (Aug 11, 2009)

No help persay other than wishing you well with it. Very much a challenge I loved and held off until a senior design for college but one not realized. Great play and hope you make art with it.

Ways to simplify my three story jacknife stage concept... yea sure, but depends on stage, time and budget.

Love that play, perhaps more info and drawing of the stage as with your initial designs as presented than what other problems you are having so as to help with in us help to refine your design might be better.


As TD I used to say once... "first design the thing, I'll figure out how to build it." Your local TD hopefully also being of the same intent as with any supervisor designers that might help to refine your design for the show and space. 

Beyond and after that, present the problems to solve and concepts you are having issues with once that general design is done and the rest by this forum is easy to recommend solutions for. Problem we solve but only after concept and design is for the most part done in only solving details to.


----------



## Van (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll ditto and paraphrase what ship posted above, " we're pretty good at helping you acheive a concept, but you gotta supply the concept." 
Even though 20' is not a lot of depth if I were playing Maria I might get a bit peeved if I were stuck on the upstage wall. What about wingspace? do you have enough to roll a fire escape/apartment/balcony structure in downstage for thos scenes? I once designed this set and incorporated the apartment balcony set up over the top of the malt shop or candy shop .. whatever it is.


----------



## FortTech (Aug 21, 2009)

ALL great responses. I am especially intrigued with the idea of supporting the balcony structure from above. My initial drawings include a 4' X 24' raised platform (balcony), back wall painted to brick, with bar covered windows. 

I am also sensitive to the director's (and maria Diva performer's) complaint that they are stashed away at the furthest possible point from the audience.

I am extending the stage by 4 feet out over the pit. 

I will post more as I determine more.

THANKS


----------



## Tex (Aug 22, 2009)

Our stage is deeper than yours, but about the same width. We're always trying to minimize the scenery.
I'm currently designing a production of Blood Brothers using aluminum scaffolding as the set. It's easy to shift during changes (if you even need to move it) and, in my opinion would provide a great environment for West Side Story.
If your director is into realism, disregard my suggestion...


----------

